# A Little Hillbilly Ingenuity



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

Hey guys, so me and a buddy like doing steel target shooting at the range but wanted to do some at our place. Well....we looked around and rifle gongs go for around 150$ (and if ya'll dont know what a rifle gong is look at this one http://www.battenfeldtechnologies.com/caldwell/catalog.asp?product=magnum-rifle-gong). So us being the hillbillys that we are decided to build our own and here is the fruits of our labor. And I am quite proud of it if I do say so myself.What do ya'll think?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice job BG... But do it GONNGG ??


----------



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

Not really, Most of that is all scrap metal and the "gong" part is 1" thick steel. So when the 22-250 rounds were hittin it, it was a slight ting but more of just a whop. LOL we already said we gotta fet some thinner stuff so it moves and you get that dinner bell effect ya know?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You just need a bigger gun !!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's what she said !


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks good, maybe a spare frying pan laying will give you the sounds you want.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Great job BG. Needs to be hardened or cast like Rick said to gong. Still a ton of fun !!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I remember making one out of 3/4 plate steel...my bullets passed right through. ?????


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

hassell said:


> Looks good, maybe a spare frying pan laying will give you the sounds you want.


Proof read it But guess I'm not fully awake.

spare cast iron frying pan laying around will give you the sounds you want.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

As long as his wife is not using it









BTW...great spelling hillbilly


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I think you must have been using something thinner than 3/4 " plate for bullets to" pass right through"


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

On a call said:


> As long as his wife is not using it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everything is spelled correctly ? And if it wasn't .....How would YOU know ! LOL


----------



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

Ya'll made me stop for a few minutes and double check in my mind. its spelled right its supposed to say hillbilly inc. kinda of a joke for us round here whenever people need us to help them.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Brian's just messing with you BG. That's great. Let us show you what Hillbilly Inc. can do for y'all.........


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes I was...you are one of the gang so a little ribbing comes with it







.

It was 3/4 inch plate and I had it set up at 100 yards. I cracked off 6 rounds and thought hmmm...went down and checked it out...had 6 holes through it. It worked fine for my hand guns. But the .223 rounds passed through....then I got to thinking....those rounds I purchased at the gun show must have been armor piercing







and they were .


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

If you get 1/2 inch you will need hardened steel to keep from putting holes in it. It is sometimes hard to find.


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

Thats pretty Inginiutive BG!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Works for me, I like it!


----------

